# SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?



## Beehatsch (2. Januar 2012)

*SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Würde gerne mal SWTOR antesten, 50€ ist gaanz schön happig dafür das man monatlich noch Geld dafür blechen muss (spiele noch WoW, sind auch noch mal 13€).
Kenn jemand eine Seite wo ich günstig einen Key für SWTOR erwerben kann?


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Schau mal über Google und tipps zu Key Shops sind hir nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## Beehatsch (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Hab ich schon getan, glaube 44€ war das günstigste was ich gefunden habe.
Könnt mir auch gerne eine PM schreiben.


----------



## Montragor (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Hast eine PN


----------



## jensi251 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...20-online-game-keys-kaufen-3.html#post3811567


----------



## riotmilch (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Ein Kumpel von mir ist auch auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Key bzw generell nem günstigen Angebot für das Spiel.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand bei folgenden Shops Erfahrungen hat, denn die Preise für die Cards sind schon lecker 

Star Wars: The Old Republic Time Card PC - Sendit.com
Star Wars: The Old Republic Time Card PC | TheHut.com
Star Wars: The Old Republic Time Card PC | Zavvi.com


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Das die Timecards dort etwas teuer sind weist du sicher oder?
Wenn du die Preise umrechnest bist irgendwo bei 18Euro
Bei Ebay gibt es z.B. 60 Tage für 22-23Euro


wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn man sich bei Ebay einen Account kauft mus man sich das Spiel selbst dann auch noch kaufen und brauch ich das dann nur Runterladen und kann dann mit den Account Daten spielen?


----------



## riotmilch (5. Januar 2012)

Mayday1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Timecards dort etwas teuer sind weist du sicher oder?
> Wenn du die Preise umrechnest bist irgendwo bei 18Euro
> Bei Ebay gibt es z.B. 60 Tage für 22-23Euro
> 
> wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn man sich bei Ebay einen Account kauft mus man sich das Spiel selbst dann auch noch kaufen und brauch ich das dann nur Runterladen und kann dann mit den Account Daten spielen?



Ähm 18euro gegen 22euro ^ ^ 
Also doch günstiger, oder nicht? Ich würde ja auch mehrere bestellen, wegen den Versandkosten.
Also, hat jemand Erfahrungen bei den Shops?

Und du weist, Accs kaufen von EBay ist verboten.
Bemerkt BW das, ist der Acc futsch. Dazu kommt noch, das im Acc ein ganz anderer Name steht usw, was bei einer Verifizierung dann noch mal Probleme machen kann.
Ich hab selber mal nen WOW Acc gekauft, waren nur 10euro und ich spiele eh nicht mehr.
Aber jedes mal lese ich im Acc nen anderen Namen usw usf. Ist halt iwie komisch.
Und sich vermutlich jetzt nen lvl 50 Char kaufen, wo viele den Endcontent bemängeln ist vielleicht auch nicht die schlauste Idee


----------



## The Nemesis (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Thehut und zavvi sind im Prinzip derselbe Shop.
Aber beide völlig vertrauenswürdig, importiere da oft.

Sendit kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

ok, das da 60 Tage steht habe ich überlesen. Dann sind die je nach Kurz doch evtl günstiger


----------



## riotmilch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*



The Nemesis schrieb:


> Thehut und zavvi sind im Prinzip derselbe Shop.
> Aber beide völlig vertrauenswürdig, importiere da oft.
> 
> Sendit kenn ich nicht.


 
Muss man da irgendwas wegen Zoll beachten?
Wie sind die Versandkosten?
Pro Artikel oder Pro Sendung?


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Mit TheHut habe ich in Bezug auf den Kauf nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Versenden sogar an Packstation. Allerdings spammen die dich mit Mails zu. Dieses Problem hat Google-Mail für mich automatisch gelöst.


----------



## riotmilch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Bei ThHut komm ich dann aber auch schon auf ca 22,50 pro Card, dann kann ich gleich bei Ebay kaufen ^^
Sendit ist natürlich gut günstig, aber da finde ich auch per Google keine Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Beehatsch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Hab mir jetzt auf gut Glück einen bei MMOGA gekauft, stolzer Preis 44,99€ aber ich muss sagen, die Investition hat sich gelohnt, Spiel ist echt der Burner.


----------



## dsmbr (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: SWTOR Key günstig kaufen?*

Ich würde hier schauen:

```
http://gamekeyfinder.de/games/Star_Wars_The_Old_Republic.html
```
Habe meinen Key selbst bei GameKeysBuy.com gekauft, weil die Deluxe-Edition dort so günstig war.


----------



## riotmilch (15. Januar 2012)

Kumpel wollte sich eig auch nen Key holen, aber bei den Preisen hat er sich gleich das Spiel bei Amazon gekauft. Gleicher Preis und ne schicke Hülle


----------

